# Iver Johnson Bike with Windsor head badge Heart chainwheel wood rims



## comet77 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Old Iver Johnson Style Bike*










Hello. I have this bike that looks like an Iver Johnson with a Windsor Front badge, the cranks have unusual heart shape cut outs. The back rim appears to a thin metal rim possibly over wood, the back rim is salvageable, the front rim is wood and mangled but has the hub and spoke tops. IJust wanted any information you may know about it.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 1, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 1, 2011)

where does it say iver johnson? you have a westfield makers of columbia bicycles.your bike is possible mid teen's.


----------



## comet77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello. I wasn't really sure, but the only thing I found similar to the bike was made by Iver, I am far from an expert in this category of bikes, I just picked it up with a few others, I was planning on restoring it, but the more I find out about the more it's going to cost me. Is there enough value in this bike to fix it up. I usually work on Ballon tire bikes and 60's and 70's Schwinns, so this is a bit out of my league  but when I seen the heart cut outs on the cranks I fell in love with the bike and wanted to restore it. Thanks Ron


----------



## comet77 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Wooden rims*



66TigerCat said:


> I sent you a PM.




ARE YOU THE ONE WHO HAD THE SET OF WOODEN RIMS for $90.00, I LOST YOUR E-MAIL IF SO.. CAN YOU E-MAIL ME AT Ronneumann42@yahoo.com. Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree that it is a Columbia.


----------

